# Cephalotus follicularis



## fbrem (Feb 3, 2011)

I couldn't be happier with how this one is doing. This species represents the third independent lineage of pit-fall leaf forming carnivores. It is currently accepted to be in the order Oxalidales and not at all related to Nepenthes, convergent evolution is so cool.












Forrest


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Fascinating! And grown very well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2011)

New one for me. Interesting.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 3, 2011)

That's an interesting one! Nice.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 3, 2011)

Forrest,
You forgot to mention that it can be a temperamental pain in the backside to grow . Your plant looks to be is growing very well. Are you double potting to keep the inner pot cool or to stop it the inner pot from staying too wet (ie Slack potting)?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool! I have one too, and thankfully it is doing well. I hear they can be tempermental, and I just hope it is okay when I have to repot it! Is yours in straight long fiber sphagnum?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 3, 2011)

Superb ceph!!! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 3, 2011)

What a cute ceph...  I know a guy who is growing cephs in tropical Malaysia under T8 lights..


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG!

Very interesting.

An Oxalis relative!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!!! I love it...!


----------



## fbrem (Feb 4, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Forrest,
> You forgot to mention that it can be a temperamental pain in the backside to grow . Your plant looks to be is growing very well. Are you double potting to keep the inner pot cool or to stop it the inner pot from staying too wet (ie Slack potting)?



I thought it would keep the roots cooler and reduce the ammount of watering and in turn salt accumulation. There's even a plastic saucer under the inner pot to hold a little water and roots are growing well in it. The inner pot is filled with sand and peat with a sphag dressing and filling between the plastic and clay pots and I let the top get dry before giving it more clean water. It seems to be working thus far, I just hope all goes as well when I have to bring it home this summer and grow it in my windowsill. Thanks

Forrest


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2011)

Salt accumulation? Aren't you using pure water? Where does the salt come from?


----------



## fbrem (Feb 4, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Salt accumulation? Aren't you using pure water? Where does the salt come from?



I guess you've got a point, I use 95% distilled water but the other 5% of the time I get lazy and just squirt it with hose water. I guess I'm just being extra cautious with this one. This potting style does seem to decrease the waterings though and the roots are loving it coming out of all holes in the inner pot.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 4, 2011)

Is this the plant you shared with us at the Dec 2010 MOS meeting? Too cool...very well done!
Jim


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2011)

:clap::clap::smitten::smitten: :drool::drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 4, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> ...OMG!...An Oxalis relative!!!




really? 
crazy!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2011)

Very interesting. I bet that would look cool w/ some [traded] corybas around it! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2011)

cool!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 5, 2011)

i'd be cautious too! they are too expensive to buy here in Canada


----------

